

Comedian Bakes iPhone Cookies To Trick The Cops - joshuaxls
http://laist.com/2013/12/11/la_comedian_bakes_iphone_cookies_to.php

======
calciphus
Comedian bates cops and wastes public servant's time by tricking them into
thinking he's doing something unsafe.

~~~
abrown28
good

~~~
inafield
You missed the part where the idiot got served. He's lucky he didn't get any
charges besides his unpaid parking tickets. Next time, let's see how the cops
react when he points a "cookie gun" at them.

